# 2007 Rancher 420 Project



## Striker

Got a really good deal on a rancher that wouldnt change gears, (electric shift), Smokes bad, torn axles, has hardly no top end power etc, looked like it been sitting too

Its a 2007 Fuel Injected Eletric Shift 420

Has HMF exhaust, 26" mudlites that need replacing bad haha.


Anyway, I got it shifting again (Electric shift motor was striped and didnt have enough UMF to turn the gears, so replaced that and its working fine (I thought it was gonna be the angle senor)


Fresh oil change, New spark plug, New air filter new front left axle, etc


she still smokes realllly bad, and I mean bad. I wanna say its blue (burning oil) but also looks white. and she revs like she has no top end at all. and its got a hard knocking to it

Any ideas? It starts right up and easy everytime, just this is whats left.


----------



## Striker

Oh also, Pics.


----------



## NMKawierider

Well...rebuild time either way.. rings,headgasket and/or rod. Pull it down before she looses a rod and nukes the case.


----------



## Striker

Ya I was, Just didnt know if it was a common thing and anyone could pinpoint it, Knocking is horrible, i would take it out now but no room, waiting on rings for my 350 rancher haha. Gotta put that back together before I can rip into the new 420


----------



## muddigger360

My prairie smoked like that and tore it down and it was full of dirt we had it bored out and got bigger pistons. Runs like new now.


----------



## Striker

Broke it down yesterday, in the head the exhaust port was nasty and nasty and nasty more with gunk, I cleaned it out made it alot cleaner

but on the exhaust valve itself, the stuff that built up on it was hard as a rock.

I ordered new rings for the piston, the piston itself seemed to be in great shape, the cylinder was nice and clean as well.


My question, I ordered a new exhaust valve, Are these OEM exhaust valve titanium or stainless steel? I cant tell and I've looked everywhere and I cant seem to find any info on the metal of the valves on this rancher. I know titanium i dont need to lap anything, but for SS i do.



I threw my 28x10x12 EDL vampires on this ***** too, Looks nice


----------



## Striker

and here is the exhaust valve I pulled out


----------



## bama450

dang it is shot!!!! definately been sunk and neglected!!!!


----------



## Striker

Replaced exhaust valve, and exhaust valve seal, new rings on piston, new filter, new oil filter, oil change, marvel mystery oil, new antifreeze

got a used HMF optimizer for 80$ to match the HMF slip on and tune the fuel injection..


She started right up, revs great, tons of power, no smoke, Shes fixed cept for bottom end knocking which I have no experience in bottom ends (currently have my 350 motor out of my rancher 350 rebuilding that, first time ive had to go in the bottom), but ima ride it til she dies, honda last for a while =)



Threw my 28" EDL vamps and been riding her great, I love it.


So overall I got it smoking horrible, no top end rev, gears wouldnt change period


So overall cost spent

New gear control motor
New exhaust valve
New exhaust Valve seal
New air filter
New oil filter
Fresh oil and marvel mystery oil
Fresh anti freeze
HMF Fuel Optimizer

Overall 200$ or so 

If I would have taken it to the stealership, Im sure it would have been over 1200+ without even touching the bottom end knocking.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Polaris425

NICE!


----------



## JPs300

Definitely not Ti valves, not likely even SS. Stock valves are usually just a high carbon/high tensile steel.


----------



## tacoma_2002

Your slack in the bottom end will cut the rings right back out. If you had taken a hone and ran it in the cylinder jug you would have found it to more than likely being egg shaped () from the slack and lack of balance in the bottom end. 

I predict 20 hrs of use or less before she starts smoking again. Just depends on severity of the knock. 

Looks like a awesome winter project!!!!!!!

Keep us posted yo!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

the knocking that u are hearing is the crank. cranks bad just had this dun on ma 750 king quad. sunk 3000 into the motor with all after market parts. bored to a 780 with after market cams crank bearings, cams. the hole 9 yards. but that knocking u are hearing is the crank. so the bottom end will need to be rebuilt.


----------



## Striker

ya I figured it was the crank when I had the top end off, and the cylinder is fine from what I looked at (Not egg shaped, etc) Just the rings were actually fried on it, So I replaced those, Really helped my budget getting used parts like the HMF fuel optimizer.


so far shes running good, I can definately tell power loss with the 28" EDL vampires on there haha, But they pull enough.


Just put my motor back in the 350 yesterday and hooked everything up and shifting isnt working =\ It was before I took it out! Way to go me! haha

Eitherway Ima head back to the garage and see if the 350 fires up. Wish me luck and thanks guys! (I do alot of these projects for the hell of it, I should start taking more pictures)


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

yes take pics of the hole rebuild that would be nice


----------

